# Swapping stock 10 bolt rear diff.



## 65 gto ace (6 mo ago)

Has anyone swapped a stock 10 bolt rear diff with a Dana 60? How did you engineer the upper control arms?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

A few guys have done some very involved rear swaps. They may take a while to chime in.


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

I did this exact swap out. Strange engineering built my Dana 60 and there were no issues with either upper control arms, (factory control arms fit well) lower control arms or spring perches, but the housing was cast to fit my 71 A body. If you are putting in a Dana 60 that was originally in another make of vehicle then that's something entirely different.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

I also ordered out a Dana 60 from Strange Engineering, and was able to specify width, type of pinion yoke, and brake option. I'm sure there were other changes that could have been made. The top ears come much taller and are almost as tall as the aftermarket anti-hop bars on the old 10-bolt. I'm still using the original control arms. The size of the 60 pumpkin is larger so the driveshaft must be shortened. In my case I went with a new Chromoly driveshaft from Silver Sport Transmissions since I was also going to a 1350 joint on each end.


----------



## 65 gto ace (6 mo ago)

Thank all of you for the pics and replies. I recently bought one from a retired racer who had it already set up for a '65 chevelle and it bolted right in. I just need to change the gear ratio. Not a big deal. I have done others before.


----------

